# Solved: The honey-do guy



## CPTBLK869 (Jul 23, 2009)

need to replace the usb connector from a old but dearly loved mouse of my lady, she is lost without it. In trying to run trace on the cable it is lost and it would be easier if i knew the end wiring of the usb plug end to end. using the white portion with conn sticking up <contacts > for description purposes. any help is greatly appreciated thanks...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi CPTBLK869, and welcome to TSG.

The attached illustration shows the signal assignments for the USB-A plug typically used on a mouse. The coloring of the signal names matches a common wire color coding used for USB cables but manufacturers are not forced to use it.


----------



## CPTBLK869 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well done and good job, I cant thank you enough. My little lady will be so happy in the morning when she finds her baby on the pad with this red ribbon around it... lol:up::up::up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are most welcome. :up:
Glad to have helped out.


----------

